# Driver Help Needed!



## Cnelson20 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hitting my driver is the downfall of my Golf game right now, When I am not slicing the ball I am hooking it and every now and then I can get a straight drive.. I make more solid contact I feel whenever I choke up on the club but still same results. Here is a link to my swing I would appreciate any advice or tips from anyone.
‪My golf swing.. Advice needed!‬‏ - YouTube

Notice in the video, I have the alignment of the ball lined up with the shaft of the club, I hit the sweet spot when I do this but i think most of the struggle is comming from my upswing but I am not sure, I am still kind of new to the game of golf. I do the same with my Irons, and hybrids and hit them straight but the driver I just cant seem to do so with, Please Help!!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am just guessing here after watching your video. I wish I had slo mo. Try flattening your left wrist at the top. It looks cupped in the video. Ben Hogan got a way with a cupped wrist at the top, but he also had a pretty strong left hand grip at address. Try to level out your elbows in the back swing. The right one looks like it is higher than the left one. Also move your ball a bit forward in your stance. These are the three things I look for in my own swing when I start hitting poor drives like you described. Like I said, just guessing here.


----------



## Cnelson20 (Aug 3, 2011)

After reviewing the video after your post, I see what you are saying.. But believing you could help more with a slo-mo of the swing, I am in so desperate need of getting this fixed I have went and uploaded a slo-mo swing... ‪slo-mo swing.avi‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Try keeping your right elbow tucked against your side, try to not let it move away until your back swing. I was having some of the same problems before I fixed my "chicken wing", but I have to say that tidbit of info from a friend helped my drives tremendously. It'll feel wierd at first, but give it a try, as soon as you hit a couple of good straight drives it won't feel so strange. That in conjunction with Frog's advice should get you moving in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## watershedmoment (Aug 3, 2011)

definitely gonna need to see a slow-mo. you should go to a golf shop and get your swing checked.


----------



## Cnelson20 (Aug 3, 2011)

Spent some time at the range and course this week and kept all advice i was given in mind. I wanna say Thanks to you guys for your advice drives are straight as ever, few bad ones here and there but not much. Needless to say I went from shooting mid 80's and Today drives were LONG and STRAIGHT and finished up the round with a 76. Thanks so much for the help!!!


----------

